
Tesla announces pay cuts and worker furloughs - jdkee
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/04/tesla-announces-pay-cuts-and-worker-furloughs/
======
mdorazio
Tesla is not the first automaker to follow these steps. The whole industry is
in roughly the same position and considering or implementing the same moves to
remain solvent for the next few months.

